# pics of young birds



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I added some pics of my hatched ferals and high flyers if anyone is intrested, there on my user profile. I will be adding more when the rest start to feather out more. I have what seems to be a brown and white feral comming up. however the colors won't show on pics because just the tips of the feathers are out. I'll be posting that.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting, quite the variety. 
Curious to see the bronze-ish tint to the blue bar's wings. Also, that red-chested one is very pretty....wonder if he/she will keep that coloration after a few molts....


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Cuties!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice!!  Good pictures!


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Jaye said:


> Interesting, quite the variety.
> Curious to see the bronze-ish tint to the blue bar's wings. Also, that red-chested one is very pretty....wonder if he/she will keep that coloration after a few molts....


what you mean jaye?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

meldrew said:


> Thanks for sharing


your welcome


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

almondman said:


> Nice!!  Good pictures!


yeah I know, can you belive I take them with my cell phone?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also added a few pics of the brown and white feral I have, I notice today it will have blue on it, and also has light grey like the blue bars


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it will be a recessive red  Which makes sense coming from two blue bars with a lot of bronze on them.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

the two grey ones have almoste no trace of a bar on them at all, I'll take pics of there wings tomarrow and show you what I mean


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I added them pics of the wings on them two blue bars if anyone is intrested, again there blue bar ferals I breed, there parents are blue bars with bronze and black bars.


----------

